# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Личные вещи Божеств

## Ананта Кирти дд

Относительно Божеств Гаура-Нитай:

Одежды, украшения, стаканчики и проч… Важно ли, чтобы они не смешивались (т. е. разделены  - что принадлежит Нитьянанде, а что -  Гауранге)?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

У нас в храме только каупины помечены. И некоторые одежды хитро скроены - так, что только на Гаурангу или Нитьянанду налезут. А так нет - Они же братья  :smilies:

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

Понятно :smilies: 
Многие подчеркивают, что Гаура-Нитай - это *одна* Личность
Вот поэтому накие размышления пришли мне на ум..

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Как так ОДНА ? я даже теряюсь в мыслях, кто вам такое сказал ? О Кришна Бхагаван!

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

В частности, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами цитировали на старом форуме. Одна Личность - Шримати Радхарани.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

Ну и вообще.. С точки зрения таттвы, понятно что это одна личность. А вот с точки зрения лилы... Как правильно к ним относиться? Здесь без помощи ачарьев не обойтись. :doom:

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Вот что нашла :
В комментарии к 5 главе Ади-лилы «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты» Шрила Прабхапада пишет: «Шри Баларама — это Бог-слуга, который служит Господу Кришне во всех сферах бытия и знания. Аналогичным образом Господь Нитьянанда Прабху, будучи Богом-слугой, Баларамой, служит Господу Гауранге, оставаясь Его неизменным спутником».

Будучи первой экспансией Верховной Личности Бога, Господа Чайтаньи, Господь Нитьянанда неотличен от Него, и все остальные экспансии Бога – такие как Нараяна, Маха-Вишну и др. исходят из Господа Нитьянанды (Баларамы).

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> В частности, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами цитировали на старом форуме. Одна Личность - Шримати Радхарани.


КТО??? Гауранга и Нитьянанда???

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> КТО??? Гауранга и Нитьянанда???


Мда, звучит необычно. Нужно поискать точные цитаты.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Некоторым Радха всюду видеться,и оно правильно.А Нитьянанда проявляет себя как Анага Манджари.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

День 7 (Шачинандана Свми)



После полудня поле битвы, на котором я сражаюсь с моим сомнением, переместилось к бхаджан-кутиру Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура на песчаных дюнах Чатака-парваты. Девять лет назад здесь, среди обезьян, я совершал карттика-врату. Вдруг на дерево слева от меня садится сокол, держа в когтях огромную мертвую мышь.



На ум приходит стих из «Бхаг.» (3.9.11), который часто цитировал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати: «О мой Господь, Ты столь милостив к Своим преданным, что предстаешь перед ними в той вечной трансцендентной форме, на которую они постоянно медитируют, размышляя о Тебе».



Да, это верно: Знай, к кому ты обращаешься! Всегда будь сосредоточен на Нем. Ни один мужчина не влюбляется в абстрактную концепцию женщины. Нет, он всегда поглощен какой-то определенной личностью.



Господь безграничен, Его можно описывать тысячами способов. И чтобы возникла связь, ты должен сосредоточиться на одной из Его форм, которая больше всего привлекает тебя. В противном случае Он останется безмолвным, поскольку не поймет, к кому ты обращаешься, как это было в случае со святым Атри.

----------


## Манджуваника д

А в нашем храме стараются преданные, чтоб у каждого было свое (по возможности). Это более личностный подход. Но что время от времени Они чем-нибудь меняются по-братски - факт.

----------


## Джива

10 000 000$ ?

----------

